

Best 404 page ever? - asjustas
http://angaar.ee/404/

======
mooism2
I love Flashblock.

~~~
mrsebastian
Where's your sense of FUN?

Did anyone work out what you can actually 'do'? You can move your pointer
around... but clicking doesn't seem to do anything...

